# Further to not going according to plan....



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

this is what I meant - amazing the photographer got one of the 3 rears like this


----------



## Palindrome (6 April 2015)

how scary! glad you sat them.


----------



## JennBags (6 April 2015)

Oh my god, you were lucky to come away unscathed, well sat that girl!


----------



## Vickijay (6 April 2015)

Nawty pony! I'd have a neckstrap on from now on  (I love my neckstrap!!)


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

Vickijay said:



			Nawty pony! I'd have a neckstrap on from now on  (I love my neckstrap!!)
		
Click to expand...

He always wears a neck strap - couldn't remember if he could wear one for RC stuff so I left it off for the first time ever!  Not doing THAT again


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (6 April 2015)

It's photos like this where I can hear someone say 'pull on one rein, pull on one rein' - that photo shows that the last thing you'll be thinking is you need to pull on one pigging rein 

Well sat


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 April 2015)

Bl**** heck!!! Im amazed you stayed on..........That is an amazing photo, worth pride of place for all the wrong reasons!  Sorry, didnt see your previous report so not sure what was occuring but I take my hat off to you.


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			It's photos like this where I can hear someone say 'pull on one rein, pull on one rein' - that photo shows that the last thing you'll be thinking is you need to pull on one pigging rein 

Well sat 

Click to expand...

Ha ha that made me laugh out loud - no ******* chance, he went up in a second before anyone could have pulled on one rein   Never done this at all before and did it completely out of the blue, bless him...


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 April 2015)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			It's photos like this where I can hear someone say 'pull on one rein, pull on one rein' - that photo shows that the last thing you'll be thinking is you need to pull on one pigging rein 

Well sat 

Click to expand...

Actually though if you can feel them starting to go before they've actually gone up, If you yank the head round to one side (so the horses nose is touching your leg) and whip them round really quickly you can stop (and cure) most rears.  Also helps with napping too - if they refuse to go forwards whip them round in a circle so quickly that they done know which way is up, and then move them forward quickly while they don't know what's happening .  Works well  (not great for the legs though )


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (6 April 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Actually though if you can feel them starting to go before they've actually gone up, If you yank the head round to one side (so the horses nose is touching your leg) and whip them round really quickly you can stop (and cure) most rears.  Also helps with napping too - if they refuse to go forwards whip them round in a circle so quickly that they done know which way is up, and then move them forward quickly while they don't know what's happening .  Works well  (not great for the legs though )
		
Click to expand...

I know it works, but that is making the assumption you know the horse is going to do it, and you have the opportunity to counteract it. However, the average (as in one that doesn't ride quirky horses for a living) rider will not have the chance to hone the skill of think 'uh-oh, wheelie alert, pull left'.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 April 2015)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I know it works, but that is making the assumption you know the horse is going to do it, and you have the opportunity to counteract it. However, the average (as in one that doesn't ride quirky horses for a living) rider will not have the chance to hone the skill of think 'uh-oh, wheelie alert, pull left'.
		
Click to expand...

Yes !! as I stated !  Though I think most average riders would have some idea, (some of the time)  of what to expect if their horse started backing off !  and yanking one rein hard is not a difficult skill for the average rider.

Its understanding what skills to have in your tool kit and when top use what.


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Yes !! as I stated !  Though I think most average riders would have some idea, (some of the time)  of what to expect if their horse started backing off !  and yanking one rein hard is not a difficult skill for the average rider.

Its understanding what skills to have in your tool kit and what to certain ones.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't back off.  At all.  He was tense, motionless and I was fully expecting him to explode into a bucking fit which is what he has done before.  As NLP correctly says, I had no idea at all that he was about to go up like this. 

As usual a post that was made as a light hearted addendum to my previous thread has turned into a debate on how I should have psychic powers and should have anticipated this.... sigh....


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (6 April 2015)

Lévrier;12874378 said:
			
		


			He didn't back off.  At all.  He was tense, motionless and I was fully expecting him to explode into a bucking fit which is what he has done before.  As NLP correctly says, I had no idea at all that he was about to go up like this. 

As usual a post that was made as a light hearted addendum to my previous thread has turned into a debate on how I should have psychic powers and should have anticipated this.... sigh....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't meant to start the turn. Although I think I have put a name to the voice in my initial post


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 April 2015)

Lévrier;12874378 said:
			
		


			He didn't back off.  At all.  He was tense, motionless and I was fully expecting him to explode into a bucking fit which is what he has done before.  As NLP correctly says, I had no idea at all that he was about to go up like this. 

As usual a post that was made as a light hearted addendum to my previous thread has turned into a debate on how I should have psychic powers and should have anticipated this.... sigh....
		
Click to expand...

Actually,  it wasn't directed at you or indeed if you have psychic powers which I'm sure would be ridiculous (but as usual on HHF threads have a life of their own)  
It was supposed to be a useful suggestion on how to stop a horse from rearing  - our yard was given a demonstration some years ago on this very useful technique  -  and as a responsible horse owner this seemed like a useful place to share it -- it was not personal at all and made no reference to you or if your horses was backing off or not  - though NLP seems to have taken it as directly disagreeing with what she had stated - which I find odd, as all circumstances are different as are all horses - the more info we all have and share the better I would say.


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

Thank you for sharing, perhaps I am unusual as I was already well aware of that technique......if only I had had any chance to implement it!   Such is life


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 April 2015)

Lévrier;12874412 said:
			
		


			Thank you for sharing, perhaps I am unusual as I was already well aware of that technique......if only I had had any chance to implement it!   Such is life 

Click to expand...


Its a pleasure, maybe you will get the chance at some point.


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2015)

I don't think so - can't tolerate rearing horses, if he tries it again he will be history!


----------



## Bernster (6 April 2015)

Yikes. Well sat and hope you didn't hurt yourself!


----------



## Ponycarrots (6 April 2015)

My lad does this when he's scared! I try and prevent it by doing shoulder in/leg yield but sometimes this is futile lol.  At his first competition the yesterday  he was  bewildered by the warm up ring and did a lot of rears bucks and mini jumps...I think he gets really het up  as he's fine if walking round but if he has to stand and watch the result is the energy makes him go up!


----------



## Ponycarrots (6 April 2015)

Lévrier;12874427 said:
			
		


			I don't think so - can't tolerate rearing horses, if he tries it again he will be history!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you did really well! It's ok if you know your horse has a history of rearing, but when you ride a horse you assume it won't rear.  Like when mine first reared Id experienced it before on my first horse who was a horror.  But when my lovely lad did it, it s**t me up to be honest!  The first time he did it I did not react well. Now I know he might do it I can react in the right way, because I can anticipate it.  But when you're on a horse that's never reared before, you don't know what to expect, so it's ok to not do "the right thing" I'm sure someone experienced with rearers could anticipate such a thing, but people who've generally ridden normal horses just don't expect it


----------



## Rivendell (7 April 2015)

Wow well sat!!!  And through 3 of them!!  Rearing has to be the scariest thing a horse can do for me.  Sorry I have yet to read your other thread to find out exactly what happened, but I hope you were ok after and not too shaken!  I would put that photo in a highly-visible place to show off your excellent stickability if I was you!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 April 2015)

Rivendell said:



			I would put that photo in a highly-visible place
		
Click to expand...

Crikey.  I reckon I'd burn it and never speak of it again!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 April 2015)

Sorry to be a party pooper but from a safety perspective I think this needs said.  "Well sat"?!  Not well sat at all. You are lucky you didn't pull him over on top of you.  You were hairs breadth from absolute disaster, I find your photo and the attitudes on this thread rather disturbing. Does no one see the danger here?  You look totally out of your depth with a horse whose attitude is to rear like that if stressed. Your arms should have been round his neck, a neck strap is still potentially going to pull him over because your weight would still be pulling back if you had indeed been holding it. Please think carefully about putting yourself in this sort of situation again. Sitting a rear is something an experienced rider will do naturally. 

You could have been killed!


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Sorry to be a party pooper but from a safety perspective I think this needs said.  "Well sat"?!  Not well sat at all. You are lucky you didn't pull him over on top of you.  You were hairs breadth from absolute disaster, I find your photo and the attitudes on this thread rather disturbing. Does no one see the danger here?  You look totally out of your depth with a horse whose attitude is to rear like that if stressed. Your arms should have been round his neck, a neck strap is still potentially going to pull him over because your weight would still be pulling back if you had indeed been holding it. Please think carefully about putting yourself in this sort of situation again. Sitting a rear is something an experienced rider will do naturally. 

You could have been killed!
		
Click to expand...

I'm swaying more towards this tbh. You were inches from pulling him over.

That said I appreciate he did it without warning and caught you by surprise - you also have stated you don't do rearers, so this isn't a 'judgemental' post. But for me it's a cringy photo rather than a well sat photo.

Stay safe


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

Thank you party pooper, as the person involved I am very very well aware that I could have been killed, I am very well aware that he was a fraction away from going over backwards onto me, and I am very well aware how I should have reacted (throw my weight forwards, throw my arms around his neck etc) - but as always someone needs to point out the obvious! 

I've been riding for 25 years now and have never had a horse rear on me like that before, so no I wasn't expecting it at all hence my poor reaction in the photo of te first rear. Sadly you weren't there to see how I reacted to the other two, and neither was the photographer?

But hey, don't let that spoil your opportunity to be supercilious and condescending  online warriors rock


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 April 2015)

Take it that way if you want but it was said purely with absolute utter fear for your safety. I was not rude, unlike you.  And no you shouldn't be "throwing" your weight anywhere.


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Take it that way if you want but it was said purely with absolute utter fear for your safety. I was not rude, unlike you.  And no you shouldn't be "throwing" your weight anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Lol - you think I wasn't concerned about my safety, and the safety of the pony, when it was happening? I'm sorry that you think sarcasm is rudeness, that of course is your perogative, I was merely incredulous that someone could have thought it necessary to point out the absolutely obvious to any experienced horse rider  

You appear to take every comment I make very literally so I won't bother responding about your interpretation of anything I have said or may say....although the irony of people throwing their weight around is not lost on me


----------



## Chiffy (7 April 2015)

So sorry that your lovely little horse was so out of his comfort zone at his first party. What a shock for you when he has been so well behaved. I am sure you were ready for him to be excited but his reaction was a bit excessive.
Negative remarks do not help the horse rider. All riders need to be positive and confident. I think you have decided the way forward yourself. he needs to go out and see shows without trying to cling to a friend. he may not even compete, just get used to the atmosphere, so different from hacking. Good luck I am sure you will get there.


----------



## conniegirl (7 April 2015)

I can totaly sympathise Mine spent his first ridden show spinning! He lost all confidence and panicked at being asked to move away from a person leading him. 
I just walked him round (with a leader) untill he relaxed and then I found anouther show to go to and long reined him round the show for a couple of hours before riding him for 10 mins. He was fine after that! May be worth trying as at least if he goes up and over in longriens you are unlikely to get crushed


----------



## ljohnsonsj (7 April 2015)

Must of been the weekend for bad days! My TB went to jump her 2nd BN this week. Took her the other week and she was fab, may aswell of been a newcomers for how she was jumping! This week she was skitty and soo green and silly! I got jumped off at number 6.... theres always next week!


----------



## milliepops (7 April 2015)

Eek,  a lucky escape,and yes, spring is in the air.  both of mine spent a bit of time waving front legs around this weekend, fortunately not so dramatically! Hope he behaves himself next time


----------



## ljohnsonsj (7 April 2015)

And with regards to the negative comments, yes OPs position wasn't ideal, but these things can sometimes come with hardly any warning! And they can take us by surprise. I work with quirky/problem horses and 98% of the time I am 'prepared' but sometimes I just aren't. We are only human, we make mistakes  Well done OP. hope your confidence is all still in tact!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 April 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Sorry to be a party pooper but from a safety perspective I think this needs said.  "Well sat"?!  Not well sat at all. You are lucky you didn't pull him over on top of you.  You were hairs breadth from absolute disaster, I find your photo and the attitudes on this thread rather disturbing. Does no one see the danger here?  You look totally out of your depth with a horse whose attitude is to rear like that if stressed. Your arms should have been round his neck, a neck strap is still potentially going to pull him over because your weight would still be pulling back if you had indeed been holding it. Please think carefully about putting yourself in this sort of situation again. Sitting a rear is something an experienced rider will do naturally. 

You could have been killed!
		
Click to expand...

Fwiw, I'm FW here too.  I find this photo pretty alarming - and the well sat comments baffling.


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2015)

I'm sure the OP appreciates that, if anything it's a good photo to show how not to sit a rear. It is verging on a seriously injured horse/rider or both.

But I can 100% see how it has happened.
Sat on a horse with no history of rearing but fully expecting a bronco - you would naturally lean back a little and keep a firm upwards contact. Then caught out with the opposite end!! 

OP you are probably regretting posting the photo now! Live & learn


----------



## blackhor2e (7 April 2015)

I'm just glad your ok! That looked like it could easily have gone one of two ways for you. If it is any consolation my horse of three years went up on me the other day, totally unexpected, frightened the life out of me and taught me a valuable lesson.


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

Too ******* right I am regretting posting the picture, I had forgotten what a large number of perfect riders who never ever make a mistake there are who post on HHO....  I am also completely baffled about those people who seem to think I posted the pic of 'look at me, aren't I clever for sitting this' - where on earth have I said that?  I was incredulous I stayed on, that was all and that was what I said (plus being surprised the photographer caught the moment) and I am well aware of how appalling my position is etc etc.

However this mistake will not be repeated, I was hoping to share my excitement and enthusiasm about the progress of my baby loan pony with people who might understand but this experience has reminded me that there are always those who seek every opportunity to put someone else down when they are having fun (or rather not having fun at the time of the photo)


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2015)

I wasn't trying to put you down by the way. 
But just conscious that lots of young impressionable people read this forum, and despite you knowing its 'not cool' not all teenagers would share those thoughts ...


----------



## milliepops (7 April 2015)

Lévrier;12875131 said:
			
		


			However this mistake will not be repeated, I was hoping to share my excitement and enthusiasm about the progress of my baby loan pony with people who might understand but this experience has reminded me that there are always those who seek every opportunity to put someone else down when they are having fun (or rather not having fun at the time of the photo)
		
Click to expand...

Don't be put off  I for one would like to hear about his next party.  I think we've all been stung at one point or another on here :lol: Shame about the timing of that show btw, I was hoping to take project cob to her first outing there but we were on the way back from bootcamp so it wouldn't have worked out. Maybe see you at the next one! Who knows, perhaps I will be the one putting on a display for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## asmp (7 April 2015)

Lévrier;12875131 said:
			
		


			Too ******* right I am regretting posting the picture, I had forgotten what a large number of perfect riders who never ever make a mistake there are who post on HHO....  I am also completely baffled about those people who seem to think I posted the pic of 'look at me, aren't I clever for sitting this' - where on earth have I said that?  I was incredulous I stayed on, that was all and that was what I said (plus being surprised the photographer caught the moment) and I am well aware of how appalling my position is etc etc.

However this mistake will not be repeated, I was hoping to share my excitement and enthusiasm about the progress of my baby loan pony with people who might understand but this experience has reminded me that there are always those who seek every opportunity to put someone else down when they are having fun (or rather not having fun at the time of the photo)
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  I'm going to think twice about asking for advice on this forum after getting a couple of nasty comments to a post I made.  I know that's the risk of going on a forum but if you can't say anything nice, don't comment!


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

Oddly enough it isn't people not saying nice things that bothers me at all - it is the apparent assumptions that people make about the knowledge and understanding of other forum users?   

It appears from responses posted on this thread for example that people have assumed I was trying to say "look at me aren't I clever" or "wow look how cool my rearing pony is"  when that was very far from the truth indeed. 

I posted the pic because I wa incredulous that he had gone up like that - after 25 years of riding I am aware that you can potentially stop a horse rearing by turning it, I am aware that (as IHW pointed out  ) the picture can be titled "how not to sit to a rear!" but on this occasion he caught me totally by surprise.

Did anyone stop to ask that? Nope, they assumed that they knew so much more than me/were so much better than me/knew my reasons for posting the pic (delete as appropriate) and commented accordingly.

This is very common on this forum, I've seen it hundreds of times over the years I've been on here, but - as with the rear! - it caught me by surprise this time. As my ex Forces ex husband used to say, assumptions are the mothers of all **** ups...

It is nice that at least 1 poster (sorry to single you out IHW) took the time to read what I had written,  and say that although the photo was awful/dangerous they could understand how it happened - if only others could have done the same. But that's forums for you, me & Neo will continue having fun (whatever form that takes for him to be comfortable) but I'll not bother sharing it on here


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 April 2015)

Aww please don't stop posting! I for one could tell where you were coming from, and have plenty of very unflattering pictures and videos of me riding appallingly! I've also found that no matter how many times within a post you state something, people will still reply pointing it out to you like you hadn't noticed.
Plus if you post less you'll let Shady win the 'reputation' race 

x x


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

I don't think anyone thought you were declaring how well you had ridden it OP, that was the responses from other people which you can't really control. Hindsight would have added a lot more caveats to the post . 

Very pleased you are both ok though as that does seem a bit OTT drama queen for a pony .


----------



## LauraBR (7 April 2015)

I'm not sure sure the term 'well sat' needs to be taken so literally... I don't think people mean 'that's the perfect example of how to ride xyz nightmare situation' when they say it; more a token comment to say 'I'm glad you didn't fall off'? Maybe that's just me though!? (I definitely would have fallen off, and if I hadn't I would have got off myself before the other two rears!)

I didn't read the OP as glamourising rearing at all though, I kind of read it as a bit tongue in cheek rather than trivialising the situation as others have suggested?


----------



## JennBags (7 April 2015)

LauraBR said:



			I'm not sure sure the term 'well sat' needs to be taken so literally... I don't think people mean 'that's the perfect example of how to ride xyz nightmare situation' when they say it; more a token comment to say 'I'm glad you didn't fall off'? Maybe that's just me though!? (I definitely would have fallen off, and if I hadn't I would have got off myself before the other two rears!)

I didn't read the OP as glamourising rearing at all though, I kind of read it as a bit tongue in cheek rather than trivialising the situation as others have suggested?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it was me who used the "Well sat" comment abs this is exactly what I meant. Sorry Lèvrier, I didn't mean for it to then descend into a discussion about how appalling your riding is  However, just to be safe, I think you should be handing Neo back to his owner forthwith and you should never go near another equid :wink3:


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

JennBags said:



			I'm pretty sure it was me who used the "Well sat" comment abs this is exactly what I meant. Sorry Lèvrier, I didn't mean for it to then descend into a discussion about how appalling your riding is  However, just to be safe, I think you should be handing Neo back to his owner forthwith and you should never go near another equid :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Tis what I did today....

Nah not really, we went out on a 2 1/2 hour hack and he was brilliant   Perhaps he is destined to be a happy hacker instead


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

Spanish riding school surely?!


----------



## forelegs (7 April 2015)

Well sat!
I feel for you, awful when they're just not playing ball.
But further down the line when you're competing successfully every week you can look back at the photo and see how far you've come!

ETA - didn't read the rest of the comments and the 'well sat' debate! Nobody has a perfect position in those moments, and the most important part is staying on! Still think you did bloody well.


----------



## {97702} (7 April 2015)

ester said:



			Spanish riding school surely?!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fun Times (7 April 2015)

LauraBR said:



			I'm not sure sure the term 'well sat' needs to be taken so literally... I don't think people mean 'that's the perfect example of how to ride xyz nightmare situation' when they say it; more a token comment to say 'I'm glad you didn't fall off'? Maybe that's just me though!? (I definitely would have fallen off, and if I hadn't I would have got off myself before the other two rears!)

I didn't read the OP as glamourising rearing at all though, I kind of read it as a bit tongue in cheek rather than trivialising the situation as others have suggested?
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness LauraBR posted this as it saves me the bother of typing it out! Am fairly sure Lev understands the gravity (ha ha) of the situation and has her safety and that of the horse foremost.


----------



## Princess16 (7 April 2015)

Just 2 words

Bloody hell!


----------



## Rivendell (7 April 2015)

LauraBR said:



			I'm not sure sure the term 'well sat' needs to be taken so literally... I don't think people mean 'that's the perfect example of how to ride xyz nightmare situation' when they say it; more a token comment to say 'I'm glad you didn't fall off'? Maybe that's just me though!? (I definitely would have fallen off, and if I hadn't I would have got off myself before the other two rears!)?
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I meant.  I am glad you didn't fall off.  That's all.  

I think everyone on here has had a rear or a buck or a spook or whatever where they weren't expecting it and so didn't ride through it the way the text book says.  My (relatively) bombproof pony reared once - I was taken by surprise and so had my weight thrown back.  Surprisingly for some of you I wasn't purposely trying to injure myself or my pony; I was simply stunned and didn't react quick enough.  Simple as that.  So before getting high and mighty maybe take a step back and think about the situation before commenting.  I love these kind of threads as they remind us all that there are good days and bad; we aren't all perfect.  Keep up the good work with your little man Levrier!

(PS Lev - I am also an incredibly sarcastic person but have had to rein it in after getting myself into trouble one too many times using sarcasm to the wrong audience!)


----------



## {97702} (8 April 2015)

Big thanks to Rivendell and others who have replied, it makes me feel that I'm not going completely mad 

For me this certainly is not a big vendetta against those who did criticise, it was simply an expression of my frustration at what can (quite often) happen on forums on all sorts of threads.  

I count myself very fortunate indeed that both Neo and I came away unhurt from the incident, let's hope out next outing is slightly more mundane


----------



## Smurf's Gran (8 April 2015)

asmp said:



			Well said.  I'm going to think twice about asking for advice on this forum after getting a couple of nasty comments to a post I made.  I know that's the risk of going on a forum but if you can't say anything nice, don't comment!
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same about this asmp- some of the comments on HHF are very judgemental, not sure if I want to continue TBH.  You should see some of the comments on the thread re what weight a horse can carry thread, re riders who may be too heavy.  

Also I also see people asking for advice, and some of the things that get said   are rude and bad mannered.


----------



## JosieB (8 April 2015)

Well done for staying on however I do agree with those who feel you were very lucky he stayed on his two feet. It is the fact you are hanging on by the reins with all your weight... no doubt from your posts you will be prepared to get forward and hang on to his neck if he does it again.  Did you manage to do that for the other two rears as you had warning?


----------



## LittleRooketRider (8 April 2015)

BL@@DY 'Ell! Well done for staying on, you were lucky he didn't go over backwards by the looks fo things. 

Apart from this was it a succes?


----------



## {97702} (8 April 2015)

JosieB said:



			Well done for staying on however I do agree with those who feel you were very lucky he stayed on his two feet. It is the fact you are hanging on by the reins with all your weight... no doubt from your posts you will be prepared to get forward and hang on to his neck if he does it again.  Did you manage to do that for the other two rears as you had warning?
		
Click to expand...

read the thread and you will find I have answered this question already.....


----------



## {97702} (8 April 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			BL@@DY 'Ell! Well done for staying on, you were lucky he didn't go over backwards by the looks fo things. 

Apart from this was it a succes? 

Click to expand...

Not really - he got himself so worked up that even walking around the show ground (which was all he did) was a bit much when he was away from his friend!  We have learned from this of course, and next time he will be travelling alone


----------



## {97702} (8 April 2015)

JosieB said:



			Well done for staying on however I do agree with those who feel you were very lucky he stayed on his two feet. It is the fact you are hanging on by the reins with all your weight... no doubt from your posts you will be prepared to get forward and hang on to his neck if he does it again.  Did you manage to do that for the other two rears as you had warning?
		
Click to expand...




			
				Lévrier;12876929 said:
			
		


			read the thread and you will find I have answered this question already.....
		
Click to expand...

In fact... **head desk** to this one.... I rest my case really....


----------



## LittleRooketRider (8 April 2015)

Lévrier;12876930 said:
			
		


			Not really - he got himself so worked up that even walking around the show ground (which was all he did) was a bit much when he was away from his friend!  We have learned from this of course, and next time he will be travelling alone 

Click to expand...

Ah well...my instructr would call it character building, lesson learnt and hopefully you can enjoy your next party.


----------



## {97702} (9 April 2015)

Thanks LRR  we've had a couple of lovely hacks and a great pole work/tiny jump session since then so I'm really looking forward to our flatwork clinic on Sunday


----------



## HotToTrot (9 April 2015)

Argh!  My last one did that.  I hated it - made me feel sick when they go so far up!


----------



## siennamiller (9 April 2015)

Well I think you did v well to sit that, it was a nasty rear, and we have all had moments where we have been taken by surprise. S*d all the perfect riders who would have *obviously* done the right thing  and been perfect!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (9 April 2015)

I meant well sat as in you stayed on too 

And I did try to defend you, but got accused by another poster 

Mine has taken to doing little excitement wheelies, and frankly I have to get off to take a big slug of gin and some valium so how anyone rides wheelie beasties for a living or copes a la text book (or like you sits another two and still carry on) has my respect


----------



## {97702} (9 April 2015)

You did indeed NLP   

Thanks for the more positive comments everyone


----------



## Smurf's Gran (9 April 2015)

And I did try to defend you, but got accused by another poster 



NLP  I am assuming you are referring to me.  You misunderstood my intent,  and actually the words that I had posted.  My post did not refer to any mistakes made etc etc, it was there to offer helpful advice to anyone who was unaware of how to prevent a rear.

 Referring to yourself as defending was not relevant or even appropriate, but what it did achieve was an adversarial stance, and this was not my intention at all and was actually unhelpful.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 April 2015)

Well sat lass! Caveat: in that neither of you ended up on the ground 

Horses, they do like to surprise us every now and then! Caveat: I'm fully aware the horse wasn't doing it to surprise.... Ah what the heck, I fully believe a horse likes to lie in its stable at night thinking up ways to surprise it's rider 

*backs out of thread*


----------



## Apercrumbie (10 April 2015)

There are points in every rider's career when the horse takes us completely by surprise and we don't handle the situation as well as we could.  Your horse had never reared before, that is no bunny hop and I think most of us wouldn't have sat it perfectly under those circumstances, unless we ride regular rearers.  If you take enough photos, the bad moments will come out.  Well done for staying on OP.  Going from the ground straight to vertical with no warning is not easy to cope with.  If there is a next time you will be better prepared.


----------



## milliepops (10 April 2015)

MrsMozart said:



			Well sat lass! Caveat: in that neither of you ended up on the ground 

Horses, they do like to surprise us every now and then! Caveat: I'm fully aware the horse wasn't doing it to surprise.... Ah what the heck, I fully believe a horse likes to lie in its stable at night thinking up ways to surprise it's rider 

*backs out of thread*
		
Click to expand...

Lol, haven't seen you around much lately MM but with replies like this I'm glad to see you back :lol:


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 April 2015)

Eeek, well sat!!!


----------



## teabiscuit (10 April 2015)

With aerobatics like that have you considered the red devils? 
Little booger!
Well sat from me too.


----------

